# Dryer vent question...



## Laura (May 18, 2010)

So I live near a Home Depot but I don't like to waltz in there with my random household technology questions because I always get laughed at. This way at least I don't hear/see people laughing at me.  

I got up the courage to finally check our dryer's exhaust duct for lint build-up since there hasn't been much on the pull-out screen lately, which makes me worry. I found some small balls of lint along with sunflower seeds from the previous resident, which explains the strange sounds I was hearing in back of the dryer when it's running. Anyway, I'm glad it's clean, but now I can't get the part that attaches to the hole in the dryer to stay on as I'm pushing the dryer back into place! The ducting is several feet of the flexible aluminum (?) type, and it's attached directly to the opening---there are no screws. I'm not sure how it was staying on before, it's so loose. Can I just tape this in place? Duct tape says it can't be used for heating devices, does this qualify? What about metal foil tape? Help? Google is failing me.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 18, 2010)

Laura, go to Home Depot and ask for a dryer duct clamp. Measure the diameter of the ducting.

Tell the guy at Home Depot that if he laughs at you, his boss will be getting a phone call. 

The clamp is like a giant hose clamp. You put it over the duct, then connect the duct to the pipe on the dryer, then you position the clamp over where the duct is overlapping the pipe, and tighten with a scewdriver.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 18, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> Laura, go to Home Depot and ask for a dryer duct clamp. Measure the diameter of the ducting.
> 
> Tell the guy at Home Depot that if he laughs at you, his boss will be getting a phone call.
> 
> The clamp is like a giant hose clamp. You put it over the duct, then connect the duct to the pipe on the dryer, then you position the clamp over where the duct is overlapping the pipe, and tighten with a scewdriver.


----------



## Laura (May 18, 2010)

Done! I think it will stay in place now. And I didn't even have to talk to anyone at Home Depot!  Thanks so much for the tip.

I did notice there is a small (maybe 1/2" by 1/4") hole in the foil a couple inches from the end, but when the foil scrunches up it's pretty well hidden. There wouldn't be any dire consequences if the hole were still leaking a small amount of the air/lint, right?

P.S. I'm paranoid about the dryer as a fire hazard because a) we are in an apartment and b) last year the neighbor two doors down had a dryer fire, but the fire dept. got there quickly enough to contain it in their wall. I never leave the house with it running but I still want to keep risks of anything happening to a minimum.


----------



## TimV (May 18, 2010)

Now


----------



## py3ak (May 18, 2010)

TimV said:


> Now


 
or later - it makes little difference.


----------



## Wayne (May 18, 2010)

Perhaps Tim was commenting on the immediacy of how Laura took to the task, having first posted at 11:52 AM and then announcing completion of said task by 01:27 PM. You go girl. Wasting no time at all.

By contrast, Q.: "How many dads does it take to change a light bulb?"
A.: "Just one, but it takes three trips to the hardware store."


----------



## Whitefield (May 18, 2010)

A little duct tape over the hole would work.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 18, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> Laura, go to Home Depot and ask for a dryer duct clamp. Measure the diameter of the ducting.
> 
> Tell the guy at Home Depot that if he laughs at you, his boss will be getting a phone call.
> 
> The clamp is like a giant hose clamp. You put it over the duct, then connect the duct to the pipe on the dryer, then you position the clamp over where the duct is overlapping the pipe, and tighten with a scewdriver.


 
Ty-wraps aka wire ties work well also. If you buy a few of the stainless steel ones, keep a few of them in your car for emergency repairs. They work great if an exhaust system hanger breaks off.


----------



## Mushroom (May 18, 2010)

Use foil tape instead of duct tape to cover the hole. You'll find it in the aisle where furnace filters and duct are. Looks like a roll of duct tape, but is actually metal foil. Tear off about 15", peel the paper backing off, and wrap it around the pipe at the hole.


----------

